# Fred the Fabulous



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

I took pictures of my kitten Fred this weekend - he turned 14 wks! He is such a rascal, but also a total lover! He will sleep on my chest purring all night long. Such a good kitten.


----------



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry picture issues. I can't seem to access the PC instructions in this thread so I've just attached the thumbnails


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cute pictures!!!! Those belong on a calendar!


----------



## Duffin (Aug 19, 2011)

Fred is a cutie! Enjoy the lil guy


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

Fred is adorable overload. Love the pic of him playing.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Cute pictures!!!! Those belong on a calendar!


Ditto! Super cute!


----------



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you! I pretty much think he is the prettiest kitten ever. Fred loves getting his picture taken so I'm sure there will be more in the near future!


----------



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

*Few More Pics*

I took Fred to the vet today for a checkup but as you can see he has already recovered from the "trauma". I love how he smiles in his sleep!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh! He's gorgeous!! 

Can't wait to see pictures as he grows and grows...! 

 Fran


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

He's so beautiful!!


----------



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh no. I don't even know how to break this to you. 

I realized in looking at all of his pictures, he is part "beach cat."

Unfortunately, cats with this genetic abnormality must be raised in San Diego.

Your only recourse is to send him to me. For Fred's sake, send him asap.

Today.




Why are you sitting there reading this????

Send him now!!!

:grin:


----------



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

Marie -LOL. Thankfully I had heard of this genetic possiblitiy and decided to raise him at the Jersey Shore just to air on the side of caution. :wink

Besides, your beautiful princesses may not appreciate such a demanding new addition.

On a serious note hopefully Hurricane Irene will move out to sea and cut us a break. Fred is too fabulous to have to deal with any hurricane stress.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Fred is absolutely adorable....I just looked through your photos. I think he and Yoshi would be BFF's if they were to ever meet.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Aww I love Fred <3 You really take some very nice pictures, especially that one of his mouth. Soooo detailed. You must have a nice camera!

And Marie, you had me genuinely concerned about little Fred for a minute there, you sneaky little trickster....


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

What a stud. I love pointed cats


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

He's adorable! I want another kitten now (cue my husband moving out and me living alone with a bunch of cats)!


----------



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone! He pretty much thinks he is a stud - I'll let him enjoy that sensation for the next month before his special "spa day" (ahem, neuter) at the vet Oct. 2nd 

Tanyuh - I have a Nikon D90 which I love, but I also bought a macro lens for closeups which is absolutely amazing. I do closeup work of flowers and things, but it also takes really nice portraits.


----------



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

Such a beautiful baby!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

He is adorable!!!!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

ACK! CUTENESS OVERLOAD! He's gorgeous! Keep those pics coming!


----------

